# Life Fitness Cross-Trainer CT 9500 HR !!!



## rubaff (12. September 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2752797773&category=19965&rd=1

Nagelneuer Luxus-Crosstrainer !!!

Bei Fragen, bitte PM schicken !


----------

